# GT racing body kit - Need your help guys!



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

No love huh? Well perhaps you might do your own legwork through that resource called google and then CALL the company that makes the kit! Ya think???

https://www.extremedimensions.com/


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

chev.fun said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I’m new here and need your help. I really like to buy Chevrolet Cruze Duraflex GT Racing Body Kit - 4 Piece – 109505, but earlier I like to know some details about it. First and foremost, please let me know where I can find a photo of this kit mounted on a real car not just this concept graphics? Will it fit to the European Chevy Cruze – LS 2012, diesel engine - 2.0 L (1,998 cc) VCDi I4 (t/c)? Second, how much will the car go down with this kit? (I don’t wanna to lower the suspension). I really like to know the distance between the bottom edge of the side skirts/front bumper and the ground. Finally, how big are the exhaust holes in this rear bumper cover? I need to know the diameter to fit the exhaust tip.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help! This is a great forum guys!


Well, just in case you come back, This kit will fit any Gen I Cruze except an RS, and as Sailurman says, contact extreme dimensions for the rest. They are very difficult to contact though.

Good Luck!


----------

